# Is it just me.....?



## Simon D (12 Mar 2010)

I know there's load of UKAPS members that are IT orientated so maybe you can help:

Since upgrading to Windows 7 and IE 8, the icons on my browser tabs have gone mad! 

For example I now look at a screen that says UK Aquatic Plant Society and the icon (or emblem if you wish) next to it shows a Natwest logo, likewise I use goolemail and the logo is Mothercare. What's all that about??

When I look in "Favorites" (please excuse the American spelling), googlemail has the correct icon,  UKAPS has a black Z in a black circle is this right?

What's going on?


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (12 Mar 2010)

Simon D said:
			
		

> Since upgrading to Windows 7 and IE 8, the icons on my browser tabs have gone mad!



Ah... That's the problem... IE8 

In all seriousness, I'd try an alternate browser that is more secure and stable than IE... A quick Google gave me this:
http://www.alternativebrowseralliance.com/

I use Google's Chrome personally...


----------



## Steve Smith (12 Mar 2010)

Do you mean the icon next to the address in the address bar?  That's called a "Favicon".  It sounds like IE8 is remembering and giving the wrong icons on pages.

This Microsoft forum suggests deleting your temporary internet files.  Here's a quick guide to doing that:

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/wind ... rnet-files

Bare in mind that if you delete your history or cookies any remembered passwords and logins to forums will be forgotten.  For instance, if you tick the "Remember Me" button when logging in to UKAPS you will have to re-type in your username/password).  You may have to do this if deleting temporary internet files doesn't do it.

Hope that helps


----------



## Mr T (12 Mar 2010)

I use a little free program called CCleaner to remove temp internet files unwanted cookies etc. Some cookies (such as the one for this site!) are useful however. Under options - cookies it gives you a function that allows you to decide which ones to keep. I found that the easiest way to set this up was to first delete everything. Then go to all of the sites you regularly visit / log in to one by one, and don't visit anything else. Then go back into CCleaner and move the relevant cookies into the "keep" section. 

In order that I donâ€™t delete too much (what I consider) useful history stuff I only check to following on the main page:

WINDOWS TAB
Temp internet files
Cookies
Index.dat files
Last Download Location
Run (in start menu)
Other Explorer MRUs
Temporary Files
Clipboard
Chkdsk file fragments

APPICATIONS TAB
Everything

You'll be amazed at how much junk a PC can accumulate. When I cleared my sisterâ€™s machine of rubbish (after a virus attack!) a few months ago I liberated nearly 2GB of space!!!
The prog can be found on the developerâ€™s website here:

http://www.piriform.com

Incidentally their recovery prog (for getting back deleted files), Recuva, I have used several times on folks machines with great success. (Even after a full drive format on someoneâ€™s data drive!).

Tesco

Windows 7 64bit
MSI P45 Zilent MOBO
E6750 OC'd to 3.2ghz
4gb Corsair Twin X XMS2
Asus ENGTS250 DK TOP gfx card

p.s. I think WIN 7 is great. At last an MS operating system to be proud of!


----------



## rad89 (16 Mar 2010)

IE8 is horrific. Anything buy... I use Mozilla Firefox. Much smooter and more features if you like to use them.


----------

